# Probs mit Blasc Client



## Wunio (10. Oktober 2006)

Also das Problem ich habe mir den BLascClient heruntergeladen und dann bin ich ins Spiel gegangen und danach als ich rausgegeangen bin habe ich ein bisschen gewartet um mein profil einzusehen aber es ist kein profil da könnt ihr mir bitte helfen und wenn ich es manuewll mache sag keine Herolddaten vorhanden


----------



## Rascal (11. Oktober 2006)

Wunio schrieb:


> keine Herolddaten vorhanden


Hallo

Überprüf mal, ob das AddOn auch aktiviert ist.


----------



## Gast (11. Oktober 2006)

ok werde ich machen


----------



## Argag (29. Januar 2007)

hi 

hm ich hab das selbe problem, die addons sind aktiv, blasc client läd auch alles hoch (sagt er zu mindest) aba wenn ich mich bei charakter suche dann findet er nichts.

ICh war mit den char auch schon on und hab auch bei "anzeigeoptionen" alles so gemacht wie ich es haben wollte. 

kann mir plz einer helfen oder weis jemand woran das lieget??

thx schon mal  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kummo (29. Januar 2007)

das gleiche bei mir...

addon ist aktiv, nach dem spielen steht da immer "Profil xxx wurde erfolgreich übertragen" ...

naja, hab das nu schon über ne woche laufen aber ich bin nicht in der charakterliste


----------



## Roran (29. Januar 2007)

Schaut mal bitte in der Debug.txt im BLASC Verzeichnis rein,
was für eine Version Ihr von BLASC habt.

In der Letzten Woche gabs ein paar Updates.


----------



## Darosh (29. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich habe auch ein kleines Problem.
Habe mir heute die neueste Version gezogen, habe auch sie auch aktiviert unter AddOns, doch kann den Herold nicht öffnen. Stattdessen öffnet sich die normale Buffed.de Seite.
Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Roran (30. Januar 2007)

Darosh schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe auch ein kleines Problem.
> Habe mir heute die neueste Version gezogen, habe auch sie auch aktiviert unter AddOns, doch kann den Herold nicht öffnen. Stattdessen öffnet sich die normale Buffed.de Seite.
> Hab ich was übersehen?


Im Moment ist das normal,
das soll aber auch gefixt werden.

Aber macht mal einen Manuellen Upload auf der buffed.de webseite,
den findet Ihr in der Navigation.

Und als Tip,
BLASC wird nach dem ersten mal Online gehen, keine Daten haben,
der wird erst ab dem 2ten Online gehen die Daten an die Datenbank schicken.


----------



## Syranno (30. Januar 2007)

Ich habe es selbst mit dem manuellen Upload probiert, wobei ich gesehen habe, das die Datei überhaupt nicht im Verzeichnis exiestiert..

Ich habe alle Addons übeprüft neu installiert etc.. es funzt einfach nicht.. teilweise steht auch im Profil das geupdated wurde, doch die Daten sind die gleich wie vor knapp 3 Wochen..

Pls help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darosh (31. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Im Moment ist das normal,
> das soll aber auch gefixt werden.
> 
> Aber macht mal einen Manuellen Upload auf der buffed.de webseite,
> ...



Hallo,
das Problem ist, ich komme nicht in den Herold, der Upload is gemacht, aber ich komme nicht dahin, um mit z.b. die visitenkarte zu machen ^^


----------



## Roran (31. Januar 2007)

Darosh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Problem ist, ich komme nicht in den Herold, der Upload is gemacht, aber ich komme nicht dahin, um mit z.b. die visitenkarte zu machen ^^


Dann les Dir das hier durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte
Da hab ich das zu genüge erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

